# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Repairing a 1 Inch Cut On The Poly Perimeter - What Products To Use For Repair?

## SalmonTime

Hi,

I just had a cut-in done a week ago on a new unit. It has a poly perimeter with the front being french lace and the center inside of the poly being mono.

There is a one inch cut from a pair of scissors where my stylist made a mistake when cutting my unit to fit. Currently, I'm using a piece the "red lace" tape to keep it secure until I can find a permanent solutions to mend the incision.

So my question is, what tape and poly repair glue should I use. Any brand names or product links would be greatly appreciated, along with any other tips. Thanks!

(I'll get a photo uploaded when I'm ready to re-tape my system)

----------


## grincher

An old unit of mine (about 8-months old) developed a similar tear. I sowed it and it was good for another 2-months until my replacement arrived.

I think there is also tape available to close rips.

----------


## SalmonTime

Liquid polyurethane seems to be half the solution, along with 3M transpore clear plastic tape.Most of the liquid poly seems to be sold in industrial sized quantities but a few online stores that cater to hair systems have it for sale in small containers. 

I still have more research to do as I want this solution to be permanent as my unit is practically brand new.

----------

